# anyone taste miralax?



## boxgirl73 (Jul 5, 2002)

this is the laxative you can take as a general laxative or as a prep for the colonscopy...taste it? what do you typically mix it with?


----------



## sparkle13 (Nov 2, 2004)

When I took it I mixed it with tea. I couldn't taste it at all. I've also mixed it with juice. Mixing it with water really doesn't taste all that good, so I'd stick with the juice or tea.


----------



## boxgirl73 (Jul 5, 2002)

thank you very much for the advice....when you say it doesn't taste good with water...what does it taste like? tell me it's not salty! prepping on sunday night....supposed to mix it with gatorade adn drink 64oz of the gatorade mixed iwth the bottle of miralax.


----------



## sparkle13 (Nov 2, 2004)

I really don't remember what it tastes like with water because I haven't taken it in a long time. I didn't take it as a prep, just a cap full everyday. I think it would be fine with gatorade, I mixed the stuff I take now with gatorade and I can't taste it. Just pick a good flavor


----------

